# U.S. Annual Income Falls more in last 3 years



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This says it all.....and again its from the liberal website of Huffington Post.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingto...l#slide=1181485


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

..and I always wanted to be a greeter at Wal-Mart....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"Welcome to WalMart" does have a nice ring to it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Man if I had to work at Walmart I would......bunch of idiots......I cannot stand to go to Walmart.....would rather drink hot beer than go to Walmart......had to go tonight and it never ceases to amaze me.....shoulda known better, I can go in with a good mood, and leave mad as a damn hornet......did I say they were a bunch of idiots?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Why I want to be a greeter. This country is chocked full of idiots so might as well congregate where all the idiots go,,,,, Wal-Mart.

....'Here's your cart mam' (shoving it toward her) 'sorry, didn't mean to knock you down with it......









I'd last about 5 minutes.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I dated a Walmart employee for a while. Have to agree about lack of common sense.Left me for a drunk on a volunteer fire department. Since then she has lost her house,her kids and Jjob at wally world. Good thing she left me for a better future .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> I dated a Walmart employee for a while. Have to agree about lack of common sense.Left me for a drunk on a volunteer fire department. Since then she has lost her house,her kids and Jjob at wally world. Good thing she left me for a better future .


Not to make light of somebody else's bad situation, but I'm guessing it wasn't her first bad decision. I'm also guessing up to a point she was used to making bad decisions but one social program or another stepped in to bail her out?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> but one social program or another stepped in to bail her out?


That's one of the problems today, too many people expect a risk free existence. Pain is an excellent instructor, but when she is not allowed to teach, no learning is likely to occur.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

You guessed it Marty. Funny thing is none of her problems were her fault. I noticed along the way that the people she hung around with had the same problems. Strange how losers attract losers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

steve in IN said:


> You guessed it Marty. *Funny thing is none of her problems were her fault.* I noticed along the way that the people she hung around with had the same problems. Strange how losers attract losers.


Tell her not to feel bad, our president is the same way. Look at all the problems he has because of W.









On Edit: I hope you know I'm injecting sarcasm. I'm disgusted with the way O'bama blames Bush for everything.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Tell her not to feel bad, our president is the same way. Look at all the problems he has because of W.


More like look at those he surrounded himself with, hypocrites mostly, complaining about Romney's off shore blind accounts that he doesn't control while most of them know damn well where their money is as they put it there. Then we have Eric Holder, anybody else hopes he gets prison time?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats what happens in recessions, the economy goes down. Its been happening in cycles for a long time, just happens harder and worse now with computer trading and smarter crooks.

Oh and don't worry the rich people here in Canada hide their money offshore too, both liberals and conservatives. Both sides help set up all the rules that let you move money offshore freely. The rich helping themselves. Large corps free to setup shell companies offshore so the domestic company can show little to no profit. I dare a farmer, electrician or any other working person to try that, here the auditors absolutely crush any cash basis business, there is no way to keep your records clean enough for them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Thats what happens in recessions, the economy goes down. Its been happening in cycles for a long time, just happens harder and worse now with computer trading and smarter crooks.
> 
> Oh and don't worry the rich people here in Canada hide their money offshore too, both liberals and conservatives. Both sides help set up all the rules that let you move money offshore freely. The rich helping themselves. *Large corps free to setup shell companies offshore so the domestic company can show little to no profit. * I dare a farmer, electrician or any other working person to try that, here the auditors absolutely crush any cash basis business, there is no way to keep your records clean enough for them.


GE was a master at off shoring their billions in profits.
Maybe a new, more competent US government could regulate hiding money off shore loopholes and stop worrying about redistributing my income to the professional poor.


----------

